# my rabbit Bubbles found dead this evening :(



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

I have 3 rabbits Milka about 2 Caramac same and Bubbles who was about 6-7 months old roughly this morning she was happy running around this afternoon before I went out she was happy skipping around this evening as i went to feed them I was shocked to discover the bolt on the cage was unlocked which I NEVER do so immediately thought something was up then to my horror I found Bubbles dead with her neck bent right back upon feeling it was definitely a break she had her eyes wide open with a fearsome expression now this week we have had some workmen doing supposed new roofing on our house now all I have seen these idiots do is swing around on the scaffolding and bang on our living room window tormenting my dog and cats which I caught them doing when I went home on Thursday they are absolute assholes and I would just like to add they were talking about how nice "rabbit stew was" now bubbles was very curious always eager to go upto people for hellos especially if they were to open the hutch as i gave her treats milka and caramac are more wary and wont come even to me without caution and i handle them regularly  I don't know what to do and am scared for my other rabbits now


----------



## fesixunderground (Apr 14, 2013)

oh no! i am so sorry that has happened to you! its always worse to think your animal suffered. 

if you're concerned for the welfare of your rabbits can you fire those workmen?or better yet do you have somewhere indoors you could keep them temporarily until the workmen are finished? it would be alarming if they had actually done something to your rabbit and id be suprised at anyone doing that to a customers pet but for peace of mind perhaps its worth giving your other rabbits some time indoors.

id imagine they are scared of humans at the mo but i'd be inclined to let them out and let them sniff you and remind themselves that you're one of the good one


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

fesixunderground said:


> oh no! i am so sorry that has happened to you! its always worse to think your animal suffered.
> 
> if you're concerned for the welfare of your rabbits can you fire those workmen?or better yet do you have somewhere indoors you could keep them temporarily until the workmen are finished? it would be alarming if they had actually done something to your rabbit and id be suprised at anyone doing that to a customers pet but for peace of mind perhaps its worth giving your other rabbits some time indoors.
> 
> id imagine they are scared of humans at the mo but i'd be inclined to let them out and let them sniff you and remind themselves that you're one of the good one


yes they are terrified I went to stroke them after bubbles was removed from the cage and they backed off and stomped at me Ive owned them 18 months roughly only owned bubbles 2 months roughly she was only a baby they got on great all 3 of them now milka and caramac are terrified all I get now is chatters and stomps and milka even screams its the weirdest noise I ever heard a rabbit make


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I won't tell you what I would do!!!


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

Funky said:


> I won't tell you what I would do!!!


oooh I'm curious what would you do?!?!?!??!??!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Am so sorry for your tragic loss!! But I am confused......do you think the workmen killed your rabbit? Cos if so I would contact police.


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

niki87 said:


> Am so sorry for your tragic loss!! But I am confused......do you think the workmen killed your rabbit? Cos if so I would contact police.


they are really horrid people they constantly torment my akita then wonder why he goes for them when i let him out :/ sick of them ive had words several times then they were talking while i was in bathroom saying how they fancy rabbit stew :/


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

niki87 said:


> Am so sorry for your tragic loss!! But I am confused......do you think the workmen killed your rabbit? Cos if so I would contact police.


I wouldn't bother with police-how can you proof!
It is public forum so some words and some behaviour not acceptable so I won't say anything else!
I am very sorry that you have to go through that!some people are imbeciles and they deserves nothing good!how can anybody kill animals /somebody pets! I have no polite word for that!!'


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

My god, that is horrendous.

Any signs of fox activity at all? I know it's the least likely cause though.

Are these low life you/your family's workmen, therefore in your control - or brought in by a third party?

If the workmen were there all day, could you act innocent, tell them that someone has been in the hiutch and killed your rabbit, and ask them if they saw anyone around? If you don't want to talk to them, could another family member?

Could they have had a dog with them, that did it? Could they have let out your akita, and it was him that did it?

Drop in that you are going to contact the police - and strongly consider doing so.

Personally, I wouldn't now want them on my premises. I would make a complaint - to their boss, or to your landlord, if they brought them in.

Complain about - their previous comments (write them down) - , and what's happened.

If you have no control of their being on your premisies, I would bring your rabbits insde until they are gone. If that's not possible, could someone look after them for you. They are at risk.

You could also consider phoning the RSPCA cruelty line and talk to someone about what's happened, and what you should do.


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

Funky said:


> I wouldn't bother with police-how can you proof!
> It is public forum so some words and some behaviour not acceptable so I won't say anything else!
> I am very sorry that you have to go through that!some people are imbeciles and they deserves nothing good!how can anybody kill animals /somebody pets! I have no polite word for that!!'


I know i cant prove it all i have is a dead bunny with a broken neck wont lead me to her killer :/


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

Summersky said:


> My god, that is horrendous.
> 
> Any signs of fox activity at all? I know it's the least likely cause though.
> 
> ...


My Akita is a big softy he just hates the workmen as I watched for a while from down the road as they banged on the window going come on come and get me what your stuck behind glass awwwww poor doggy!!!! so I walked up and politely said are you not being PAID to sort the roof out or are you being paid to torment my dog?! then I went got Kharn on his harness and brought him out he immediately growled at the workmen who very cowardly ran up the ladder onto the roof as I took Kharn out for his walk

and it's my landlord Riverside who has emplyed them I will be telling them about their actions they are complete A holes all they do is swing about on the scaffolding and stand around talking I have not seen them do any work on the roof whatsoever


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

this is absolutely horrendous, you must be hurting so much. i know it's a long shot, but is there anyone with cctv on the back of the houses? maybe worth asking neighbours if they have seen anyone other than the workmen around. if it is those workmen, i really hope you can find a way to prove what happened. they are an utter disgrace and don't deserve to get anymore work anywhere


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

cats galore said:


> this is absolutely horrendous, you must be hurting so much. i know it's a long shot, but is there anyone with cctv on the back of the houses? maybe worth asking neighbours if they have seen anyone other than the workmen around. if it is those workmen, i really hope you can find a way to prove what happened. they are an utter disgrace and don't deserve to get anymore work anywhere


I am going to ask my neighbors if they seen anything but I doubt it somehow :/ they tend to be out a lot of the time Im hurting but not as much as I am enraged by it  xx


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

AnitaCalvert said:


> I am going to ask my neighbors if they seen anything but I doubt it somehow :/ they tend to be out a lot of the time Im hurting but not as much as I am enraged by it  xx


It is mixed feeling-hurt for loosing pet and anger with idiots!
I would call landlord aspens say you have no proof but dispute to their pprevious action you may suspect that this was them killing your pet and if they won't take them from premises you are going to call police and rspca and report this!
Like Summersky said I would take them inside if possible and talk to workman and tell them that your bunny has been killed and if they have seen something as you have to call police-by heir faces you would know that it was them or not-I think idiots like that not intelligent enough and you can read from their faces and body if they have done it.


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

Funky said:


> It is mixed feeling-hurt for loosing pet and anger with idiots!
> I would call landlord aspens say you have no proof but dispute to their pprevious action you may suspect that this was them killing your pet and if they won't take them from premises you are going to call police and rspca and report this!
> Like Summersky said I would take them inside if possible and talk to workman and tell them that your bunny has been killed and if they have seen something as you have to call police-by heir faces you would know that it was them or not-I think idiots like that not intelligent enough and you can read from their faces and body if they have done it.


I have enough crap going on in my life without people taking my pets away from me  if they have done it I will not be held responsible for my actions! it's just horrid bubbles was so sweet she was a joy to go greet in the morning she showed no sign of illness she was perfectly happy this afternoon about 3 hours before i found her dead 

(completely random question how do you get that picture of your pets to come under your comment?)


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

are you absolutly sure her neck was broken? before they go into rigger/after they come out they are very floppy and the neck CAN look broken, rabbits can have fits before they die, and these fits can often leave their boddies in very awkward posistions

i would leave her someplace long enough for her to go into rigger and then see if her neck still flops freely, if it does then its broken

were they vaccinated? if the neck isnt broken and they arent vaccinated it could be VHD which is known as a silent killer, it could just be coincidence that the hutch wasnt properly bolted


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

AnitaCalvert said:


> I have enough crap going on in my life without people taking my pets away from me  if they have done it I will not be held responsible for my actions! it's just horrid bubbles was so sweet she was a joy to go greet in the morning she showed no sign of illness she was perfectly happy this afternoon about 3 hours before i found her dead
> 
> (completely random question how do you get that picture of your pets to come under your comment?)


Hazyreality (Heidi) did it for me so unfortunately I am not sure how to do it.
I know what you mean about your action as I think for my pets I would go nuts! 
I really really do feel sorry for you as you cannot even grieve yet -there is not closure.
Before I came to this country I liked all animals but I never thought rabbits can be such a great pets-they are love of my life.


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

Lil Miss said:


> are you absolutly sure her neck was broken? before they go into rigger/after they come out they are very floppy and the neck CAN look broken, rabbits can have fits before they die, and these fits can often leave their boddies in very awkward posistions
> 
> i would leave her someplace long enough for her to go into rigger and then see if her neck still flops freely, if it does then its broken
> 
> were they vaccinated? if the neck isnt broken and they arent vaccinated it could be VHD which is known as a silent killer, it could just be coincidence that the hutch wasnt properly bolted


how long will it take until she goes into rigger? and the hutch is always bolted I never ever forget its automatic for me and what is VHD? and if it is contagious how come my other rabbits are fine? and no none of them were vaccinated as not sure where to take them to get vaccinations seem to only be for cats and dogs round here :/


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

Funky said:


> Hazyreality (Heidi) did it for me so unfortunately I am not sure how to do it.
> I know what you mean about your action as I think for my pets I would go nuts!
> I really really do feel sorry for you as you cannot even grieve yet -there is not closure.
> Before I came to this country I liked all animals but I never thought rabbits can be such a great pets-they are love of my life.


where are you from then? and yeah I love them such great personalities  they got on fine with my cats and my dog also now milka and caramac are terrified of me and I dont know what to make of that apart from it was a human that killed her


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

VHD is contagious-there was 2 separate vaccinations for rabbits myxomatosis and VHD but now they have combined them in one vaccination which needs to be respected annualy.
All rabbits should be vaccinated-yours are outside so in bigger risk than indoor rabbits but even them should be vaccinated.
You should contact nearest vet (or maybe some recommended vet) and have them vaccinated.
Rabbit Rehome - Rabbit Vaccinations for Myxomatosis and Viral Haemorrhagic Disease (VHD)
I am from Poland - we don't have rabbits there only hare-but I fell in live with bunnies as soon as I have had my first one. Cannot imagine life without them.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yes VHD is very contagious, the only way to know for sure is to get a necropsy done (post mortom on animals) i would strongly suggest you ring around your vets and find some one to do it, not only will this put your mind at rest over weather she was maliciasly killed, but it will also tell you if it was VHD, if it is VHD you need to put your self into a quarentine around any other rabbits, and you really really need to get yours vaccinated

when rabbits fit and go into death spasams they pull the head right back, so the back of the head can be touching their back, is that how she was when you found her? 

there is also another diesise called myximatosis that rabbits need to be vaccinated against, myxi has very obvious signs of infection though.
there is a combined vaccine avaliable these days that protects against both VHD and myxi and is only needed once a year, where as the single myxi vaccine is needed every 6 months along with the VHD been given every 12


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

just a quick google and this vet seems to be fairly clued up on rabbits just from reading their site, obviiously some one local ish to you may have some first hand recomendations

Environmental needs of rabbits | Vets | Carlisle | Cumbria |


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

Lil Miss said:


> just a quick google and this vet seems to be fairly clued up on rabbits just from reading their site, obviiously some one local ish to you may have some first hand recomendations
> 
> Environmental needs of rabbits | Vets | Carlisle | Cumbria |


thanks i know that surgery my old dog was there didnt know they treated anything other than cats or dogs though


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

Lil Miss said:


> yes VHD is very contagious, the only way to know for sure is to get a necropsy done (post mortom on animals) i would strongly suggest you ring around your vets and find some one to do it, not only will this put your mind at rest over weather she was maliciasly killed, but it will also tell you if it was VHD, if it is VHD you need to put your self into a quarentine around any other rabbits, and you really really need to get yours vaccinated
> 
> when rabbits fit and go into death spasams they pull the head right back, so the back of the head can be touching their back, is that how she was when you found her?
> 
> ...


yes that was how i found her but why would her neck feel all crunchy like it has snapped in several places have been checking on my other 2 girls they are still fine just a bit shaken up still :/


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

without seeing/feeling myself i couldnt say, your best bet would be to ring the vets and ask them to do a necropsy to determine if it was a broken neck or VHD, i would also put a padlock on your hutch just incase

also we can all make mistakes, i NEVER leave my hutches/runs open, apart from one time when i accidently left the lid up on the smaller run, i had no recolection of doing so until my mum asked me why the run lid was up "as far as im aware it isn... oh crap brb" lol


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

Lil Miss said:


> without seeing/feeling myself i couldnt say, your best bet would be to ring the vets and ask them to do a necropsy to determine if it was a broken neck or VHD, i would also put a padlock on your hutch just incase
> 
> also we can all make mistakes, i NEVER leave my hutches/runs open, apart from one time when i accidently left the lid up on the smaller run, i had no recolection of doing so until my mum asked me why the run lid was up "as far as im aware it isn... oh crap brb" lol


I would take a picture and upload it but I couldnt look at it all the time it already haunts me but it feels to me the neck is in several piecs and the look on her face is one of sheer horror :/


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no dont take a picture of it, ust try to remember her as she was, it could be something as daft as one of the other rabbits has stood on her neck after she died if the neck is indeed broken, a necropsy really would be your best option, it will give you the closure you need, i would also look at getting your other rabbits booked in for their vaccinations asap


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> without seeing/feeling myself i couldnt say, your best bet would be to ring the vets and ask them to do a necropsy to determine if it was a broken neck or VHD, i would also put a padlock on your hutch just incase
> 
> also we can all make mistakes, i NEVER leave my hutches/runs open, apart from one time when i accidently left the lid up on the smaller run, i had no recolection of doing so until my mum asked me why the run lid was up "as far as im aware it isn... oh crap brb" lol


I have done it as well-before Funky and Stuart were bonded -one of them was in cage the other was running and I always make sure cage was close before I let other out but that one time I haven't -I went upstairs 30 minutes later and Stuart was in Funky's cage and Funky was laying outside!omg I was terrified but they looked not bother i have decided to give a go with bonding them


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Funky said:


> I have done it as well-before Funky and Stuart were bonded -one of them was in cage the other was running and I always make sure cage was close before I let other out but that one time I haven't -I went upstairs 30 minutes later and Stuart was in Funky's cage and Funky was laying outside!omg I was terrified but they looked not bother i have decided to give a go with bonding them


we wouldnt be human if we didnt all make a few mistakes :lol:


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> without seeing/feeling myself i couldnt say, your best bet would be to ring the vets and ask them to do a necropsy to determine if it was a broken neck or VHD, i would also put a padlock on your hutch just incase
> 
> also we can all make mistakes, i NEVER leave my hutches/runs open, apart from one time when i accidently left the lid up on the smaller run, i had no recolection of doing so until my mum asked me why the run lid was up "as far as im aware it isn... oh crap brb" lol





Lil Miss said:


> no dont take a picture of it, ust try to remember her as she was, it could be something as daft as one of the other rabbits has stood on her neck after she died if the neck is indeed broken, a necropsy really would be your best option, it will give you the closure you need, i would also look at getting your other rabbits booked in for their vaccinations asap


I agree that image would haunt you for long time. Remember her as the one who always come for greetings and seeing her mummy!
I would definitely try to book bunnies for vacs ASAP -some vets operates on Saturday. 
If I were you I wouldn't be going and checking how she looks as it would be too difficult for me as it would be for you.
Take care!


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

Funky said:


> I agree that image would haunt you for long time. Remember her as the one who always come for greetings and seeing her mummy!
> I would definitely try to book bunnies for vacs ASAP -some vets operates on Saturday.
> If I were you I wouldn't be going and checking how she looks as it would be too difficult for me as it would be for you.
> Take care!


I havent looked in a while now its horrid  she was so full of life and now...  I love all my pets equally I even have my 10 month old akita coming and placing his paw on my knee for reassurance :') he is such a sweetheart yet people always are saying how "vicious" he looks he wouldnt harm a fly! unless it was a fly or other individual trying to hurt me or another of my pets x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am really sorry you have lost one of your rabbits.

Whilst the workmen tease which isn't funny to me or you I doubt they would risk losing their jobs especially in today's economic climate, I suspect Bubbles has probably died of natural causes. However if I were in your shoes I would move the buns inside or somewhere safe while the workmen have finished.


RIP Bubbles.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

AnitaCalvert said:


> I havent looked in a while now its horrid  she was so full of life and now...  I love all my pets equally I even have my 10 month old akita coming and placing his paw on my knee for reassurance :') he is such a sweetheart yet people always are saying how "vicious" he looks he wouldnt harm a fly! unless it was a fly or other individual trying to hurt me or another of my pets x


Pets quickly learn to live one next to other-we have had dog mix betwen jack Russell and fox Terrier -she met bunnies when she was 5 ( she was back home and in meantime I have had two bunnies here) and she knew either she get along with them or she would have to stay on her own downstairs while we are with bunnies!
We could leave her with bunnies and we knew she won't harm them-she wen protected them while other dog visit our house!she did not let him to go anywhere near bunnies!


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

Funky said:


> Pets quickly learn to live one next to other-we have had dog mix betwen jack Russell and fox Terrier -she met bunnies when she was 5 ( she was back home and in meantime I have had two bunnies here) and she knew either she get along with them or she would have to stay on her own downstairs while we are with bunnies!
> We could leave her with bunnies and we knew she won't harm them-she wen protected them while other dog visit our house!she did not let him to go anywhere near bunnies!


yup all my pets get along except one of my cats with my dog the dog loves the cats both of them but one of my cats diego will NOT give kharn the time of day all he does is hiss and spit at him and scratches out at him my other cat jerry seems to have sided with kharn as jerry used to snuggle diego at night now he snuggles with kharn looks soooo cute!!! diego has also begun spraying around the house since i got kharn so have to get him snipped i dont like neutering cats particularly but in this case he needs to calm down :/ x


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Im so sorry, damn, you should still report it and to the rspca so its on record incase others in the area have had pets killed.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> Im so sorry, damn, you should still report it and to the rspca so its on record incase others in the area have had pets killed.


That's a good point.


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

UPDATE!!!

went out this morning to check on her body and riggor has set in fully the neck however is still floppy and feels soft so i am assuming she had her neck broken the head is in no way attached to the body so much i asked my friend to feel her neck and both fingers met through her neck


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Rigger would have started to wear off by morning


----------



## AnitaCalvert (Apr 4, 2013)

Lil Miss said:


> Rigger would have started to wear off by morning


her whole body was stiff except her neck though?


----------

